
What to chooce? Bitdefender free or Avast free? - tomasstatkus
Please help to chOose a software for my PC. Bitdefender free or Avast free?
======
meitene24
I think it is not so diffcult to ask it Google?

There are many answers about that:

\-
[https://www.reddit.com/r/antivirus/comments/8qkeyg/bitdefend...](https://www.reddit.com/r/antivirus/comments/8qkeyg/bitdefender_vs_avast_free_editions/)

\- [https://reviewedbypro.com/free-antivirus-2018-bitdefender-
an...](https://reviewedbypro.com/free-antivirus-2018-bitdefender-antivirus-
free-edition-vs-avast-free-antivirus/)

I hope it will help :)

------
chrisbennet
Neither. Use windows built in protection (Windows Defender Antivirus.) I
switched over a few years ago.

------
tomasstatkus
Meitene24,

Thanks for the answer. I am not that good in PC, so I like more personal
answers.

